# New budgie - is he ok?



## OllieBudgie (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi, I decided to bite the bullet and get another budgie a few weeks back. It was a tough decision after losing two previously, so close to one another. I didn't know if I wanted to go through it again but the place was so quiet. Anyhow, Buster has been with us for a few weeks and he has been fine. He's currently singing away happily, but I know how quick that can change.

Recently he has been moulting (the weather has warmed up considerably, so was to be expected) but the last few days his droppings have changed colour from green-black to pea green, they are quite bright green, although the consistency is ok. I have a picture here: , they are a bit brighter than they've come out in the picture...

Would anyone be able to shed any light on the causes of this, is it the moult? he seems fine in himself but I don't want to take any chances.

Thanks


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

If the diet hasn't been altered at all, then it is probably molt related. During molt their bodies require more from from their food to recover, and dropping often look different. That dropping doesn't look bad to me. Egg/Egg food is good to give to help during molt...


----------



## OllieBudgie (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for your help, he seems fine, eating a lot though. I will look up egg food.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
I agree with Randy. :iagree:

Here are some helpful links:

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

Egg Food- Our Aviary Recipe Step By Step - Cute Little Birdies Aviary*


----------



## OllieBudgie (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks, most useful. I will make him some!


----------

